# Goat Blanket Advice



## redhillgirl (Mar 23, 2013)

We just finished goat camp with my boys and the lady this year really stressed the importance of keeping a blanket on the goats at all times to protect the hide. I'm a DIYer so I've made a few out of duck cloth. Now I need to make them a little water resistant. Any ideas?

I was thinking either coating them with linseed oil (oilcloth) or water based polyuerathane. Does anyone have any experience wither either? Or would either be an issue for the goats?


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't think the linseed oil would be.. good. I use it to oil my doe's horns, and it does not dry, like ever. It stayed wet on the rag for a good week or two, even after that it was still grimy. Plus it attracts ants like crazy, they love the stuff. Not sure about that other stuff though 

PS: if my comment was...unhelpful, because there is a special process or something that is used to dry the cloth, then please excuse it  just wanted to state my experience with linseed oil lol


----------



## redhillgirl (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info. The instructions for making oilcloth say it'll dry in two days. I did a little scrap piece of fabric on Saturday to see how it turned out. Unfortunately I didn't see the summer thunderstorm rolling it. So it got rained on. My main concern was if there might be any reaction/irritation with the goats from either. Now I have ants to think about. Thanks again for the input. 

Anyone else have any experience with this?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, I had never heard that about blanketing them all the time. I see blankets on them during the show's to help keep them clean, or some people put 'cold' blankets on to help get their muscles to pop <IMO I think this isn't a good method, JMO>.

I wish I had some advice on waterproofing. I'm curious what you find out, because I would like to eventually try making some blankets at some point in case we ever need them.

Good Luck!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't know much about the hide, but what I do know is that blanketing a goat all of the time will hinder their ability to warm themselves and damage their coats. Now I am a dairy goat raiser, so again, totally different ball game. But just coming from a health perspective, it isn't something I would personally do ...


----------



## redhillgirl (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I thought the purpose of the blanket was just to keep them clean too. That's why I usually just slide an old T-shirt on once they're all cleaned up for the show. Just to clarify these are market shows. Her explanation made sense at the time. We are removing a significant amount of hair at the beginning of show season. The blankets protect from the sun as well as the wind or cold, holding moisture in. When she said this I pictured my Granny's feet. She's 97 and has never gone barefoot, even in the house. Her feet are soft and smooth like a baby's. I'm no where near that old and mine are dry and calloused from going barefoot and wearing sandals all the time. 

These aren't thick blankets really for lots of warmth and when I said "all the time" I meant for the duration of the show season. As opposed to just a couple days at show time. 

Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I never blanket goats unless it cold or the pen at the show is muddy. I have some from a lady who makes them... They aren't too expensive and come in tons of colors/styles. Let me see if I can find her website to post... I know she has mearsurement and weights so you know what size. You may be able to use it as a guide for your own patterns

I only use blankets when needed because they make the hair lay funny, make the goats skin feel odd since it drains it of natural oils and smothers the skin and when you do take the blanket off the goats skin is likely going to pink... I prefer mine to be a dark hide since it shows the muscle better than a pink goat that never gets sunlight. 

The way I see it is they are goats. Blanketing is not going to change the structure of your goat or make it a winner... That comes down to feeding and excercising. If you want to protect the coat and skin I suggest washing and providing shade. Gats have a fairly thick hide so I personally don't see the benefit. 

I agree with Candice on the icing goats. Like I said, goats are pretty thick hided so I don't think it would actually get down to the muscle... Samething with the tightening sprays... All your doing is irritating your animal


----------



## redhillgirl (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok. Thanks. It's good to get others input. Like I mentioned I've never used blankets, just old T-shirts to keep them clean on the ride to the show. Since I ran out and bought the fabric I'm gonna go ahead and make a few. I've got a good pattern now to go by. I think I'll try a thin coating of the polyacrylic. The scrap piece I coated with linseed oil was dry today but still had a very strong odor. I don't want to draw ants that's for sure.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Kaneel said:


> I don't think the linseed oil would be.. good. I use it to oil my doe's horns, and it does not dry, like ever. It stayed wet on the rag for a good week or two, even after that it was still grimy. Plus it attracts ants like crazy, they love the stuff. Not sure about that other stuff though


 I would NOT put oil on your goats horns. A lot of us use to do that YEARS ago and we noticed one doe not acting right. Vet was called in to show and found out they had oil on the horns and the goat was over heated. The horns are to release their body heat since they do not sweat, and this goat was not able to release her body heat because the horn had the oil on them and they were blocking all the poor's on the horn. She had to be taken outside of the tent and we had to cool her down starting at her feet working up to the shoulders and we had to get soap and water to get the oil off the horns. 
She was fine after that.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I buy waterproofing spray for tents at walmart and use it on my horse blankets before every winter. The blankets are supposed to be waterproof but it never hurts!


----------



## redhillgirl (Mar 23, 2013)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> I buy waterproofing spray for tents at walmart and use it on my horse blankets before every winter. The blankets are supposed to be waterproof but it never hurts!


Oh flashback. I haven't been camping since I was little. I forgot all about that stuff. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Not a problem. Hope it works on your blankets!


----------

